# non pressureised basket for DeLonghi



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

So, having done a bit more reading and investigation, I have discovered that I have a pressurised portafilter basket in my DeLonghi Icona Eco310r, and that undesirable. I would have thought non pressurised baskets would be easy to find, but can't seem to find any on sale on the net (I've been trawling the net for the past hour or so). Am I just going to have to accept this machine for what it is, or are there DeLonghi compatible non-pressurised baskets available? Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen people mention they have a Delonghi with non pressurised basket so it is possible, but I personally wouldn't spend too much money on any mods to a Delonghi as a Gaggia Classic would be a wiser investment.

What size is the basket (diameter, in millimetres)?

Also, are you grinding fresh? And are you buying beans freshly roaster or supermarket? If you are buying pre-ground or supermarket beans you may be better off with the pressurised, as it is designed to get a reasonable pour from less than desirable coffee. You may struggle a bit getting a nice pour (or even a pour within ~secs).


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks. I believe the diameter is 53mm, although some suggest Delonghi have 52mm. I can't find the specific document confirming this though.

I don't expect to spend any money modding it as such. As long as I can get it to treat the coffee as it is intended, I'll make due with it while I save up for, and more importantly, get the nod from the wife, for a new machine.

I'm sourcing freshly roasted beans from UK roasters, and use Gaggia MD64 grinder.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

OK

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Machine-53mm-Double-Filter-Basket-Fits-Iberital-Expression-/181329743118

Cant guarantee they will fit though - maybe email the vendors and ask beforehand?

Try emailing happy Donkey as well, they have loads of baskets but non specifically for a Delonghi - they may however know if another brand fits.


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advise. I'll ask them now


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi

I have a ec330 and bought from this website. I think this is the one that fitted (they have a few that look similar) http://www.buyspares.co.uk/coffee-maker/delonghi/filter/product.pl?pid=1742107&path=608071:614470,608098,54536:620395&refine=filter

Just to warn - I bought two different ones and one didn't fit.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

P.S it is nice to see another 'making do' member!

I jealously read many other posts wanting to upgrade machinery knowing I need to do what I can with what I have. This basket made a difference and I am getting some really tasty coffee (though I am sure it could be loads better).

However with good beans, a little care and a tamper (I do love tampers!) you can beat most shop coffees even with a cheap machine/grinder (thats not advice to buy cheap machines or grinders though!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm always impressed with Mods. I thought some delonghi had pressurised PFs not just the basket.


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

flibble said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a ec330 and bought from this website. I think this is the one that fitted (they have a few that look similar) http://www.buyspares.co.uk/coffee-maker/delonghi/filter/product.pl?pid=1742107&path=608071:614470,608098,54536:620395&refine=filter
> 
> Just to warn - I bought two different ones and one didn't fit.


awesome!Thanks for that link. I'll try that .


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hairboy - it is likely, as bumpkin suggested, that there is a device in the bottom of your PF to pressurise the coffee. If you can remove the basket look in there, if there is some plastic gubbins in the way, you need to find a way to remove it.


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> Hairboy - it is likely, as bumpkin suggested, that there is a device in the bottom of your PF to pressurise the coffee. If you can remove the basket look in there, if there is some plastic gubbins in the way, you need to find a way to remove it.


Thanks. I'll take a look tonight.


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

I took a look at the PF itself, but the plastic is 1 piece, and it's the bottom half of the actual PF, so there's nothing to take out. There don't seem to be any pressurisation devise. Just a couple of holes let coffee out. So I'll see what the non pressurised basket will do when it arrives!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hang on... the bottom half of the portafilter is plastic?

I'm sure I'm misunderstanding, as plastic wouldn't cope with the pressure... but.. maybe a picture?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen them before, it's literally just 2 holes in the bottom of the portafiiter (rather than the more traditional spouts on a PF).

There isn't any pressure at this point as the basket will take it all, I don't think the pump is anywhere near 9 bars either.

The basket should definitely make in improvement though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you easily remove the plastic, the reason I ask is that the pressurised Gaggia/Saeco 53mm portafilters are like this and the plastic part is fastened on with screws and inside there is a small plastic widget on a spring which is part of the pressurisation mechanism, they do however, use unpressurised baskets and the pressurisation comes entirely from the portafilter.


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't really remove the plastic, as that constitutes the lower half of the whole PF. I cut hack the spout bit off, and make it into naked PF, but I don't think I'm ready for the mess yet!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is this your basket?

View attachment 6236


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

That's the one. I can unscrew the bottom, and take the plastic plate bit inside to unpressurise it, but everytime I knock the old grind out, the metal plate goes out with it, which is why I was thinking of keeping this original basket as it is, and use a separate non pressurised one for everyday use.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What does it measure across?


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

52/53mm. I bought a 52mm Motta tamper, and it's a good fit. I don't know if 53mm would fit . Seems pretty snug.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If the 52mm tamper fits, then the basket must be 53mm ?

Maybe just buy a 53mm double basket and see how you get on, they are not much.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If the bottom of the portafilter is plastic... and the pressure is normally contained within the basket itself... is putting a normal basket in (if its even possible) going to put more pressure on the plastic bottom of the portafilter causing it to break?


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> If the bottom of the portafilter is plastic... and the pressure is normally contained within the basket itself... is putting a normal basket in (if its even possible) going to put more pressure on the plastic bottom of the portafilter causing it to break?


I thought the process of depressurisation was to let the coffee take the correct amount of pressure instead of the basket before letting the coffee seep out, so in either case, PF wouldn't take any pressure? Or do I have that theory wrong?


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

froggystyle - That's exactly what I am hoping for. I've ordered one as per advise from an earlier post.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

hairboy said:


> I thought the process of depressurisation was to let the coffee take the correct amount of pressure instead of the basket before letting the coffee seep out, so in either case, PF wouldn't take any pressure? Or do I have that theory wrong?


No, your right, I didn't think it through. Pressure would be contained within the basket, which only transfers to the top of the portafilter, my bad.


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> No, your right, I didn't think it through. Pressure would be contained within the basket, which only transfers to the top of the portafilter, my bad.


No problem. I'm still trying to get my head around all the other factors. My new basket should arrive next week, so Easter weekend should be interesting... my wife and I are going to be as high as kites on coffee!


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

A quick update, and thanks to all that offered their advise. This arrived in the post yesterday. After dialing in the e a bit finer without choking it. I get much better looking shots with loads or crema, and lovely aroma. I still have to work out the temperature "character" with the machine, but for now, I'm very happy with it. Next stop... improving the milk!


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

hairboy said:


> A quick update, and thanks to all that offered their advise. This arrived in the post yesterday. After dialing in the e a bit finer without choking it. I get much better looking shots with loads or crema, and lovely aroma. I still have to work out the temperature "character" with the machine, but for now, I'm very happy with it. Next stop... improving the milk!


Just found this forum the other day, after having bought the same machine a while back. I've bought this unpressurised basket but am waiting for my grinder (a porlex) to arrive from japan. Can't wait to try it out!

Can you recommend a coffee bean you have had success with? And how much are you dosing the basket with?

Also as you said you need to work out the temp characteristic of the machine, can you explain what you mean! Very new to all this!

How are you getting on with the steam wand? Mine seems to come out with too bigger bubbles regardless of what vids/ techniques I follow.

Where did you order your tamp from? I've not really found any decent websites that sell lets say the accessories!

Sorry to bombard you with questions!

James


----------



## darren_85 (Jul 7, 2014)

hairboy said:


> A quick update, and thanks to all that offered their advise. This arrived in the post yesterday. After dialing in the e a bit finer without choking it. I get much better looking shots with loads or crema, and lovely aroma. I still have to work out the temperature "character" with the machine, but for now, I'm very happy with it. Next stop... improving the milk!


Thanks so much! I can also confirm that this basket works on my icona machine from 2011

i used the same ground as the pressurised basket but used some tamp pressure to compensate. The result was outstanding. Perfect natural crema, unlike the fake "frothy" crema from the pressurised basket. Made an Americano and the amount of flavour from the new basket was ten fold.

one thing I noticed when extracting the shot was that the first couple of seconds the flow was black In colour, the pressurised basket starts off a medium brown. Not sure if technically that's good or bad but I'm Really pleased 

might post some photos or videos on the weekend


----------



## drsaad (Mar 19, 2018)

Had pretty much the same experience. Even after the mods, the converted native baskets are not as good as opting for a new depressurised basket.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

drsaad said:


> Had pretty much the same experience. Even after the mods, the converted native baskets are not as good as opting for a new depressurised basket.


You might want to look at the age of the last post when posting, unless its a solution to an unanswered problem its rarely worth resurrecting a 3 year old thread.


----------

